# Another "Guess what it is" thread.......



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Tashyd (Mar 20, 2011)

vertical blinds?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

Tashyd said:


> vertical blinds?


 
No.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 20, 2011)

The top, or bottom of a tanning bed?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> The top, or bottom of a tanning bed?


 
No.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 20, 2011)

Kind of looks like the vacuum filters we use.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

OOF airfilter.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> OOF airfilter.





digital flower said:


> Kind of looks like the vacuum filters we use.



No.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 20, 2011)

Clear corrugated plastic siding bent in a curve?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Clear corrugated plastic siding bent in a curve?


 That's so durn close, it's scary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Take out one word, and you'll have what it is..... but not what it's used for.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That's so durn close, it's scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ok. I'm taking out 'bent'.... :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> ...................Ok. I'm taking out 'bent'.... :lmao:



Nope.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 20, 2011)

plastic.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> plastic.


 

Nope.  Hint: It's got the letter 'i' in it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 20, 2011)

siding.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> siding.


 

Yep.

Now, that's what it's made of.......... what's it _for_?


----------



## Frequency (Mar 21, 2011)

A brush used to curl hair? :waiting:


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 21, 2011)

Both "Plastic" and "Siding" have an 'I' in them. :salute:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2011)

It's not siding.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess you just missed the irony. Nevermind, forget I said anything.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2011)

Since no one else has responded:


----------

